# FS: CO2 Setup



## Glostik (Jan 7, 2006)

Included is a 5 Gallon CO2 Tank (I think), AZOO Regulator and Solenoid, Glass Diffuser and Bubble Counter. This is everything you need for a CO2 Setup. Bubble Counter has a check valve and comes with a holder so you can attach it underneath your tank. I will include the tubing.

The tank is empty and will need to be refilled.

The solenoid by itself sells for ~$90 and is considered the best.

$120 - Pickup in Plano

Easiest to Call me - 214-679-0397


----------

